# Tank Mates



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

I just got a new betta fo my 10g. What other fish can I put in with it?
Also I was wondering what color phase he is He is almost completly see through.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A small school of neons, danios, or rasboras. Maybe a small school of pygmy cories.


----------



## FlightsOfAngels (Oct 25, 2005)

I tried putting guppies in with mine, because I figured guppies would be sweet little fish. Yeah, I was mistaken.  Before I realized it, they had taken a few nips at Nicky's fins. No permanent damage, thankfully, but I would definitely rule those out.

I put a plecostamus in the 10g with Nicky, and they pretty much ignore each other. At least the pleco keeps the bottom of the tank clean.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How does the pleco keep the bottom of the tank clean? They are not bottom feeders and poop A LOT.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

and if it's a common, which im assuming it is, it will grow WAY too large for a 10 gallon tank.

if you want a good bottom feeder, i suggest returning the pleco, and getting a school of 5 or 6 pygmy cories.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I made a post about this once... but it was for a smaller tank


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Glowlight tetras or shrimps.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes, as somebody said don't get guppies, EVER, along with anything with long flowing fins and mildy attractive. The betta (mainly males) see the fish as competition and will literally tear it apart.
Anything like neons (which are peaceful, will not nip fins... and wont mind a chase now and again because they are so much faster than the weak-swimming siamese fighting fish) will be fine, also a snail would be fine (depending on how aggressive your betta is) or even a frog.
I don't suggest you get any type of danio, they are known to nip fins and will constantly chase around your betta.
I'd suggest six or more neons, maybe different varieties (glowlights, neons, black neons, etc), they really light up a tank.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Hmm my tetras are nippy, but I figure a betta would let them know to back off if he was getting pestered.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

I just put a betta in my 10g platy tank and they are doing fine so far!

Kay :fish:


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

Danios, are too fast. Most tetras will get nipped, or will nip.
bettas like to be alone, no matter what we think. 
The best you can really do safley is really corys.


----------



## Prez2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I have with my male Betta:

(5) White Clouds (gold color w/red tails)
(1) Golden Nugget pleco
(2) Amano shrimp

They have been living happily together for about a year now =)


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I was going to suggest white clouds and a small plec such as a clown. However a school of cories would also be nice but once again that has already been suggested.


----------

